# Is this true?



## Israel (Dec 9, 2018)

“Edward Snowden has proven that phone tapping goes on which obviously is a little bit different than mind control, but historically these intelligence agencies have been proven to have been able to get away with a lot that goes against the law."

Hummerpoo brought up the salient observation of what he perceives as lack of nuance.
The above quote about Edward Snowden is found in this article...which deals with much broader issues.
They would at least seem broader, more intrusive and /or encroaching if indeed matters of nuance are not considered, or lacking.

The fuller article is here, and maybe it bears some perusing, I really don't know.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7920010/cia-mkultra-mind-control-drugs-hypnosis-electric-documents/

My interest gets a bit more piqued to MKUltra now, because a Doc I work with is a producer of a movie soon to be released about it, and some of its workings. It's called "Midnight Climax", and not so for mere salacity, it actually was a code name for an operation involving men and hookers. And LSD and other psychoactives. Info about it is also here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Midnight_Climax

But nuance is the matter I find most piquing. Some might say, as proposed in the quote





> phone tapping goes on which obviously is a little bit different than mind control,



I would ask...is it? Different than mind control? What controls what a man says? Why he says in certain venues...but not others, what he says with regard to the same, and to the extreme...what he may say when he comes to know...it is being documented. Recorded. Listened to. Noted. By others beyond his once present knowing. I speak to John and then find out Robert (with weight of government behind him) is also present. Some, especially those (I believe)  lacking nuance, could say "that is not a form of mind control". I say_ it is_ the most insidious form. And working.

It is not lost upon me (nor on many of my brothers, I am convinced) that such assertion is made to a seeming vulnerability of position held, that is, that God Himself is privy to all men's words, and even thoughts. Neither is it lost upon us of our own insufficiency to convince any that what we hold as truth is of actual benefit. Each man will have the determining to himself, revealed. Is God...eavesdropper? (And we are not unaware of that accusation) And we like it "no more" in God than we do if discovering it at IHOP in the patron at the table next to us. This view..._may be held_. We will change conversation by will in that situation...even to the altering now of what we "think" of...to say. Thought control.

But we hold a very different view. That the presence of God is asserted "up front" so to speak...even if in our benighted understanding we have only recently come to it. Made plain. Not of guile is His presence made known. He is here...by will, _to be with man, as _His occupation to good end. Not for the mere sake of "catching man off base"...though He certainly can, and for His purpose reveal even, He does. He speaks...letting man know...He is present. And ultimately that determining will be resolved in each and every man...is God evil presence, to convict and condemn of mischief; or presence, and present in love? Present in His desire _to be with man. _If you think man is fine to the needing of no oversight...then where does such malignant oversight originate...if not "in man"? Robert is indeed...listening!

No man need tell me why Robert listens. He is not looking for the "good end"; this despite his multitude of reasonings to ends and means. Men are looking for blood guilt in one another...until they be persuaded by sobriety. The more drunken man...as much use as he may be to ignorance...does not make me appear any more sober. He falls into the street and pukes on himself, while I merely bruise my testicles on the corner of the pool table walking to the men's room.


"No one will know..."

But I do.

PS...BTW, did you know Ted Kaczynki (of Unabomber fame) was himself, at the age of 16 a test subject of MKUltra? Men may indeed make murderers of men, then in reaction adopt means...that make even more. And all things...worse. For those who fly it's called a "death spiral". But that term has worked its way into describing far more than a pilot's understanding.

There's only one place of rescue seen...in the resurrection of Jesus Christ out from the dead.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 9, 2018)

Israel said:


> “Edward Snowden has proven that phone tapping goes on which obviously is a little bit different than mind control, but historically these intelligence agencies have been proven to have been able to get away with a lot that goes against the law."
> 
> Hummerpoo brought up the salient observation of what he perceives as lack of nuance.
> The above quote about Edward Snowden is found in this article...which deals with much broader issues.
> ...


"He knows when you are sleeping..He knows when you're awake.. He knows if you've been bad or good, So....."

I have little doubt about what goes on behind the scenes within our Alphabet Agencies, but taking it to a god level is the same as what the man in the song is about.


----------



## ky55 (Dec 9, 2018)

bullethead said:


> "He knows when you are sleeping..He knows when you're awake.. He knows if you've been bad or good, So....."
> 
> I have little doubt about what goes on behind the scenes within our Alphabet Agencies, but taking it to a god level is the same as what the man in the song is about.



Hitchens called it “a celestial North Korea”.


----------



## Israel (Dec 9, 2018)

Man is controlled. By whom is the only question.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 9, 2018)

Israel said:


> Man is controlled. By whom is the only question.



Interesting movie plot, I'd like to see it. Please explain the nuances connection.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 9, 2018)

Mind Control? Is brainwashing and indoctrination part of that process? I'd think maybe the Russians or Japanese were good at it. Perhaps they still are.


----------



## Israel (Dec 9, 2018)

The thing is it ain't much nuance...but that even the slightest bit seems so rare in thought (and I may be densest, God knows) that what a man may say is as "plain as the nose on my face"...really ain't, at all.

You know what's funny? A man thinks he knows his own voice well, till he first hears himself on a tape recorder. Then he's just as foreign to himself as any other man. Inside/outside is a strange thing.

The French think/thought Jerry Lewis hilarious.

(Which statement only reveals my own controlled disposition to what would be called his humor)


----------



## Israel (Dec 9, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Mind Control? Is brainwashing and indoctrination part of that process? I'd think maybe the Russians or Japanese were good at it. Perhaps they still are.



Some would say this is uncharted territory. But...is it? Weren't we told?
As I type my mind into electrical impulses to be carried...where? To what, to whom?


----------



## Israel (Dec 9, 2018)

Tracing a trail of _all reaction_...looking for source of action.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm thinking about a movie maybe where they were a trained mind controlled assassin. The person would be unaware that they were and of their actions. 
The actual mission was pre-planned. The person would hear a certain phrase and spring into action. Go to a certain locker, retrieve a weapon, and complete the mission. Later they would hear another hypnotic command and snap out of it, never recalling the actions of the mission.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 9, 2018)

Manchurian Candidate?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 9, 2018)

Another example, if true, would be the Chukiren. They were Japanese soldiers that were POW's of China during WWII. They may have been brainwashed by the Communist, Chinese and Russian, to have done and seen more atrocities than they actually did or saw.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Association_of_Returnees_from_China


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 9, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Manchurian Candidate?



That may have been what I was thinking of. I saw that movie in the early 70's. I never read the book. I wonder how the 2004 remake was?

Kinda ties into the Chukiren brainwashing if true. The Chukiren were eventually taken to Siberia.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 9, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> That may have been what I was thinking of. I saw that movie in the early 70's. I never read the book. I wonder how the 2004 remake was?
> 
> Kinda ties into the Chukiren brainwashing if true. The Chukiren were eventually taken to Siberia.


That's probably it


----------

